# Choosing the correct Navigation CD for RDS - TMC in the UK



## legaleagle (Apr 14, 2006)

*Sat Navigation and the Traffic function & Factory phone kit*

Hi to everyone! Just bought an almost new Phaeton which I collected this morning. I'm so pleased with it but am now keen to activate the Traffic function on the navigation system. Despite the lack of sensible information from the VW salesman on the subject I understand that you can buy a TMC code enabled cd rom which will work with the factory fitted equipment. Does anyone know if you merely need to buy the cd or whether there is another bit of kit required before the system will read the signal (I think from Classic Fm??).
As a second point, does anyone know if the UK fitted phone kit links via bluetooth to a suitable mobile phone or whether you have to put a UK sim card into the phone supplied by VW? Again the salesman had no idea! 
Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## pilgrim7777 (Oct 27, 2004)

*Re: Sat Navigation and the Traffic function & Factory phone kit (legaleagle)*

.
Well done on your purchase you will love it.





















The phone does not need a SIM card supplied by VW however I assume you already have the phone fitted in the vehicle.
A repeat of a previous reply
On the sat/nav regarding TMC this is available in the UK and on the Phaeton the inhibiting factor is the disk. The disk is available from VDO_dayton and the identification code is MCGBITNT on the picture below you will notice the TMC symbol. The radio station that broadcasts the info is Classic FM but that is not where the issue is. TMC only covers motorways and A roads.
The codes required are on the disk (Navteq) to enable this to work. I have had it now for around a year and a half. It is a good system and the manufacturer is Siemans who own VDO-Dayton. The web site is a bit of a mess but here it is, if you register and send a email they will point you in the right direction. Oh and welcome! it really is a great vehicle. 
http://www.vdodayton-shop.com/









_Modified by pilgrim7777 at 7:43 PM 4-14-2006_

_Modified by pilgrim7777 at 7:44 PM 4-14-2006_

_Modified by pilgrim7777 at 7:45 PM 4-14-2006_

_Modified by pilgrim7777 at 7:48 PM 4-14-2006_


_Modified by pilgrim7777 at 7:55 PM 4-14-2006_


----------



## IanS-D (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Sat Navigation and the Traffic function & Factory phone kit (pilgrim7777)*

Congratulations on your new Phaeton - I took delivery of mine three weeks ago and am delighted with it.
I tried ordering the TMC Sat Nav disk earlier this week but the supplier (VDO Dayton) have told me that a new disk is in preparation and will be available in four weeks time. The new CD will be code MCGBITNT06/07.
Hope you enjoy your new car.
Ian


----------



## M1LUM (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: Sat Navigation and the Traffic function & Factory phone kit (legaleagle)*

Hi, Congratulations.
I think I'm probably 2 weeks ahead of you and am so settled with my Phaeton now. I ordered a disk from VDO which arrived on thursday this week, just load it in the drive and the Traffic screen lights up with all the congestion on the M25 and surroundings. Flip side, of course, is that without the VW Nav disc loaded you don't get the Manual pages, maybe not a big deal, but I'm currently trying to pull together a disc image with the TMC codes and the Manual HTML files. So far, without success.
As far as the phone is concerned, I just got a duplicate sim card from Vodaphone and got on with it. It isn't great, no voice activation etc, but it works. In hindsight, I would probably not order that option and would have a bluetooth kit installed instead, but similar to you, I got precious little info from the dealer.
All the best with your wonderful new car.


----------



## uk_nick (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi legaleagle - another lawyer ?
Hope you like the car: show us some pics when you can.
If your integrated phone is like mine then you need to put a SIM into the handset in the car. I'm about to find out whether I can get a duplicate SIM card, as it's just not practical to take the SIM out of my "normal" mobile phone each time I get in the car.
My previous car - a Focus C-Max which cost less than half as much - had an absolutely brilliant built-in bluetooth system. In some ways the Phaeton seems a bit behind the times. Most of the few complaints I've read in reviews are about the antiquity of the phone and navigation systems.


----------



## legaleagle (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: (uk_nick)*

Thanks Nick and yes another lawyer here too!
Unless you're with Vodafone or Orange you can't get a second sim card with the same number. O2 are apparently going to be doing it at the end of the year - guess which network I'm on!
Have bought an up to date Navigation disk now with TMC codes embedded - what a great system it is for this particular gadget fan!


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Sat Navigation and the Traffic function & Factory phone kit (pilgrim7777)*

Thanks for that info is your disc the latest Version
I am working on the new bluetooth phone kit to see if it can be retrofitted to my 05 model
Like you the sales man had no idea about the TMC or the phone 
IF i can get TMC and bluetooth working of the screen its will be the one
Thanks for your help its better than asking the retailers
Tony


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Sat Navigation and the Traffic function & Factory phone kit (IanS-D)*

The new disc with TMC is available on line
http://www.vdodayton-shop.com
serial No MCGBIRITNT06/07
Tony


----------



## M1LUM (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: Sat Navigation and the Traffic function & Factory phone kit (plastech)*

Tony
I have just ordered the full Euro kit of 8 CD's from Siemens, so my 2005/2006 UK TMC disc will be on eBay as soon as they arrive.
I'll post the item number on here when done.
Best
Terry


----------



## M1LUM (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: Sat Navigation and the Traffic function & Factory phone kit (M1LUM)*

Ah, Alas, having finally received the Euro set of discs from Siemens, the UK disc in that set does NOT include the TMC codes, so I won't be selling the 'old' TMC disk on ebay after all.
Pretty frustrating experience all round, their website is not the most informative!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Sat Navigation and the Traffic function & Factory phone kit (M1LUM)*

Hi Terry:
FYI, the licence fee for the Royal Automobile Club Trafficmaster service is collected in the form of a surcharge applied to the navigation cartography CD's that contain the information needed to process the TMC messages.
So, it could be that Siemens has looked at what inventory of navigation systems they have out there, and determined that the majority of them don't support TMC - therefore they have decided to not pass onto the consumer the extra cost of the RAC TMC data service licencing.
It's an odd way of doing things, but it only works like that in the UK. In Continental Europe, TMC data is provided free of charge as a public service, although some of the publishers of navigation CD's started out charging a premium for CD's that support TMC. That practice seems to have faded away now that just about all new vehicles support TMC.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Sat Navigation and the Traffic function & Factory phone kit (plastech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *plastech* »_You will find VW ask Siemens not to allow VW cars to activate TMC...

Hi Tony:
I'm not sure that is the whole story behind it, because TMC is enabled (and functions) by default on all Continental Europe Phaetons.
I suspect the issue is this: TMC service is free in Continental Europe, and available by subscription in the UK and the United States. There are various ways of paying the subscription fee to the TMC provider in the UK or USA. One way (most common) is via a royalty that is collected on the sale of navigation CDs that support TMC. The other way (less common) is by purchasing a licence directly and then getting a serial number unlock code that is entered into the hardware that decodes the TMC signal. The latter method is used by Garmin with their aftermarket GPSRs that support TMC.
I test GPSRs for Garmin, and went through this whole process about a year ago when they first brought out TMC receivers. Everything worked great on the continent, but I didn't have the unlock code for the UK's RAC Trafficmaster service, and until Garmin gave me that unlock code, the TMC receiver didn't work in the UK. Once I put the code in, it worked great.
Michael


----------



## M1LUM (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi Michael
Yep, understand all that, and had previously a purchased a working 2005 Nav disc with TMC from VDO Shop.
Then went to purchase a full Euro set of 2006 Nav discs (which would have updated the UK disc too), so I checked very carefully their website to select the right product. TMC was offered on all discs in the set.
When I received it, the UK disc did not work (for reasons you mention above).
Very frustrating saga of communication followed with VDO, following my feedback they changed their website to point out the deficiency, but didn't offer me a solution, so all the CD's are now on their way back to VDO.


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (M1LUM)*

Millum
Is your old copy VDO PART NO MCGBIRNT 05/06 working with TMC
Tony


----------



## M1LUM (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi Tony
What does work, is this:-
Label:	MCGBITNT05/06
Name:	Navteq 2005/06 Great Britain, Ireland & Europe TMC-Codes from ITIS
Doesn't look the same code as you mentioned
Hope this helps
Terry


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (M1LUM)*

install serial No MCGBIRITNT06/07 and it has got TMC working 
Look like the uk map in the european set does not have tmc
My car has traffic information under tmc what is that and how can you tell when its working








Tony


----------



## stevieB (Jul 15, 2006)

hells bells £200 for a disc !! I really need this feature , but can't afford that at the moment, any one selling a copy by any chance ?


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (stevieB)*

Go to ebay and ask the seller of item number 9742750080 does he have any 
He had 4 copies its 05 -06 but with TMC
Tony



_Modified by plastech at 1:55 PM 8-7-2006_


----------



## stevieB (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: (plastech)*

message sent to ebay


----------



## stevieB (Jul 15, 2006)

got a reply, but they have all gone , unfortunatally


----------



## stevieB (Jul 15, 2006)

Tele atlas / Navteq on board ...do they both work & is the mapping different ? thanks
I'm still looking on e-bay for a cheap TMC disc


----------



## stevieB (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: (stevieB)*

sorry to be a pain but would this disc work ?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Latest-i...wItem


----------



## Gobuster (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (stevieB)*

Based on the fact that BMW discs work in the Phaeton, my guess is that the disc will work. However I'm not certain about it!!


----------



## stevieB (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm bidding


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (stevieB)*

Steve read this.
Thank you for your interest in our products.
NAVTEQ is the database supplier for many different navigation systems on the
market. However, at this moment we do not handle the distribution of
products for your navigation system.
To receive information regarding products for your navigation system, we
recommend you to contact your Volkswagen dealer directly.
Version 2006-2 is for a VDO Dayton Carin navigation system and is not
compatible with the navigation system that you have in your Volkswagen.


----------



## stevieB (Jul 15, 2006)

just been out bid....pheew


----------



## FootSore (Aug 22, 2006)

*TMC - UK*

Has anyone upgraded to a TMC disk in the UK. If so which disk and did it work?
Dealer said he didn't know if the existing disk had TMC. He didn't know if it would work if I upgraded the disk. Said he did know where the key went.
Thanks
FootSore


----------



## M1LUM (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: TMC - UK (FootSore)*

Yep, works great, I ordered the TMC disk (MCGBITNT05/06) from Siemens. Once installed, instantly the traffic page lights up with all the snarl ups.
Here is where to get it from:-
http://www.vdodayton-shop.com/
Only (minor) issue is, you lose the VW manual pages on the display.


----------



## FootSore (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: TMC - UK (M1LUM)*

OK great thanks. Have you checked out the thread for UK get together this weekend. Possibly Guildford Area.
FootSore


----------



## FootSore (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: TMC - UK*

Anyone know if these disks are protected? Would it be possible to merge the two once I have a properly licensed disk of course
FootSore


----------



## stevieB (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: TMC - UK (FootSore)*

check this thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2556322


----------



## stevieB (Jul 15, 2006)

Hey Footsore, the suns shining get out there a take some photo's


----------



## FootSore (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: TMC*

I did a search on TMC but didn't find anything. I have had another look at the search screen and think I only searched headers. Will try harder next time.
I was going to leave the pictures till tonight as I forgot the camera this morning and the car park at work is ugly. Using my phone.












































_Resized photo to maximum width allowed for the forum - Michael_


_Modified by PanEuropean at 10:59 PM 8-28-2006_


----------



## uk_nick (Mar 31, 2006)

My Phaeton's been gone for 24 hours and I'm missing it like hell !
Those Omanyt wheels are gorgeous. Can't wait to see some more pics, especially interior....


----------



## M1LUM (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: TMC - UK (stevieB)*

The disks are not protected. I run around with a CD-R in the car and the original disc back at home. However I have tried (and tried and . . . ) to make a combination disc of the new Navteq TMC disc and the Manual HTML files from the VW disc.
No joy. There must be some hidden boot block or something that I just can't replicate.
But, if you know better, let me know.
Terry
saw the thread about the GTG, might be too short notice for me, but when the final location and time is locked down, i'll do all I can to get there.


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: TMC - UK (M1LUM)*

Hi all 
I run version MCGBIRITNT06/07 and have been trying to copy the vw and navteq but still no joy Ill let Michael show you some pictures of it working 
Tony


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: TMC - UK (FootSore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FootSore* »_Has anyone upgraded to a TMC disk in the UK. If so which disk and did it work?

I have been watching the UK TMC work in Tony's car for the last few days - it is brilliant - I have a photo of the CD you need, I'll post the photo in the next day or two.
Michael


----------



## stevieB (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: TMC - UK (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
I have been watching the UK TMC work in Tony's car for the last few days - it is brilliant - *I have a photo of the CD you need*, I'll post the photo in the next day or two.
Michael

It's not a photo I need, it's a copy of the disc


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: TMC - UK (stevieB)*

Steve:
Below is a photo of the CD that provides RDS - TMC information when you are in the UK. Below that are some pictures of what the information looks like when you press the 'TRAFFIC' button on the J523.
Michael
*UK Navigation CD with TMC subscription (RAC Trafficmaster) enabled*








*List view of existing traffic problems*








*Detail view of one specific traffic problem*








*Visual overview of existing traffic problems near to present position*
_arrows indicate direction of travel that is affected_


----------



## pilgrim7777 (Oct 27, 2004)

*Re: TMC - UK (PanEuropean)*

The information is broadcast by Classic FM and is updated every 20 minutes or so. The licence is is included in the price of the disk and as said before can be obtained from VDO Dayton.








http://www.vdodayton-shop.com/


----------



## pilgrim7777 (Oct 27, 2004)

*Re: TMC - UK (FootSore)*

Hi Dave
The disk is very well protected if you are going to do this for purely backup purposes by the way. Try alcohol 120% a piece of very useful software, you may also have a problem depending on your disk drive some manufacturers work better than others it also matters what disks you use. You may well end up with a very nice set of coasters.
















_Modified by pilgrim7777 at 2:26 PM 8-29-2006_


_Modified by pilgrim7777 at 2:49 PM 8-29-2006_


----------



## FootSore (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: TMC - UK (pilgrim7777)*

T
As you say I would prefer to leave the £180 real disk at home in case someone liberates it. Although the main reason was to try and make a 'VW' TMC disk that includes all the help functions that are on the orignal non-TMC disk. 
FootSore


----------



## stevieB (Jul 15, 2006)

well, just ordered a disc from the above link....269 euros...ouch !!!


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Navigation Discs (UK and Europe)*

This is only my second posting and my second day on the forum so apologies in advance if my question is already answered: I bought my Phaeton new in April with a UK/Ireland CD (dated 2005 Siemens Navteq) that included Europe main roads. I found the UK info rather out of date and the Europe cover minimal. I heard that Tele Atlas discs would work, bought a full 10 CD Europe set for £200, and this seems to be the case. Can I expect any problems? Would I have been better with Navteq which I since hear are fully supported also?
PETER


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Navigation Discs (PeterMills)*

Hi Peter:
I have moved your post so that it is part of an existing discussion of the same subject - this will keep all the information in one place.
Michael


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: Navigation Discs (PanEuropean)*

[SEE MY LATER SIMILAR POST FOR CORRECTED INFORMATION ....]

Michael, thanks. I have studied this thread and also:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2556322
Could I summarise my (novice's) understanding as follow, for anyone to correct as necessary:
My 2006 Phaeton came with a 2005 VW UK & Ireland disc (mapping produced by Navteq for VDO Siemens to supply to VW). In the UK this disc does not have TMC and the mapping is rather out of date, On the continent there is TMC with this disc on the main roads which is all the disc covers there, the disc also has the VW manual on it (which you loose with any other discs).
I have bought a 2006/7 ten CD Tel Atlas Europe set for £200 which has more up to date UK maps and comprehensive European cover but there is no TMC. 
If I want TMC in the UK I need to additionally buy (from http://www.vdodayton-shop.com) one of the following:
MCGBIRITNT06/07 - Navteq 2006/07
MCGBIRITTA06/07 - Tele Atlas 2006/07
(Note the inclusion of IT in the code after GBIR means with Itis TMC codes)
If I want TMC in Europe, I can use my exisiting VW disc on the main roads. I would need to switch to one of the more update Europe CD's, which I just bought from Teleatlas, when I need more map detail. Alternatively I can buy and use one of the above two newer discs which have TMC in Europe for main roads (as my current VW disc) and additionally TMC in the UK (unlike my current VW disc).
It is not currently possible to buy with TMC a set of European discs including the UK.
I don't know whether there are advantages of going with either Navteq or Tele Atlas as they seem to to be duplicated on price and coverage.
PETER

_Modified by PeterMills at 3:03 AM 9-3-2006_


_Modified by PeterMills at 7:48 AM 2-3-2007_


----------



## stevieB (Jul 15, 2006)

Peter that sound about right. Navteq seems to be the most popular choice .


----------



## M1LUM (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: Navigation Discs (PeterMills)*

Peter
You have it just about right, apart from one detail.
The Ten disc set for Europe will Have TMC that works in every country apart from UK !
VDO Dayton's website is really, really misleading. I purchased that same10 disc set and was so annoyed that it didn't include TMC (in the UK) I sent it back for a refund. I also forced them to update the info on their website, but it is still pretty poor.
You will have to buy another UK disc with TMC to get what you are after.


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: Navigation Discs (M1LUM)*

So far as you are aware, is the TMC on all the European discs (except the UK) for both the 8 disc Navteq and the 10 disc TeleAtlas versions?
PETER


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Navigation Discs (PeterMills)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PeterMills* »_...If I want TMC in Europe, I can use my existing VW disc on the main roads... ...Alternatively I can buy and use one of the above two newer discs which have TMC in Europe for main roads (as my current VW disc) and additionally TMC in the UK (unlike my current VW disc).

Hi Peter:
I can't say if your summary above is correct or not, because I am not familiar with all the different navigation CDs that are available for Europe.
However... one of my other activities in life is beta-testing Garmin GPSRs on my motorcycle, and since last summer, I have spent a lot of time testing TMC services in Europe. As a result of this experience, I can give you some additional background information - generic information that applies to all vehicles - that might help you understand the whole TMC issue better.
*1) Cartography*
In order to receive TMC services via a navigation system that displays the traffic problems on a map, the cartography (the information contained on the navigation CD) needs to have a special database that is used by the TMC service provider to decode the definition of exactly where the traffic problem is. You have probably seen that the traffic problems are marked on the visual display by arrows (in the case of the Phaeton) or coloured lines (in the case of Garmin aftermarket GPSRs) that indicate the area of roadway that is affected by each individual event. Because this type of information cannot be sent simply as a latitude / longitude co-ordinate, a second database on the navigation CD that is for the exclusive use of the TMC service is provided.
When you wrote (above) _"...If I want TMC in Europe, I can use my existing VW disc on the main roads..."_, my eyebrows went up a bit - I'm not sure if the existing VW navigation CD that you have contains the detailed TMC cartographic information needed to allow the display of TMC problems. If your 'existing VW navigation CD' contains street level detail for Great Britain, but only a skeletal basemap of the main roads on the continent, then I suspect that it probably doesn't contain the TMC definitions needed to display TMC (visually) on the map when you are outside of the area that has detailed street level coverage.
It is possible that you will still be able to get a list view (a textual listing) of TMC events, but not a visual display on the main map. I'm really not sure about that.
*2) Fee for Service TMC providers*
In most European countries, with the notable exception of England and France, TMC services are provided free of charge as a public service. The detailed TMC cartographic database mentioned above is put together by the TMC operators in each country, and provided to the cartography publishers (Navteq, Tele-Atlas, etc.) free of charge. TMC information is broadcast via the RDS (radio data service) function of FM, again free of charge. There may be more than one TMC operator (broadcaster) in each country. Normally, the TMC messages are broadcast on a national radio network (e.g. the Swiss Radio Network), but sometimes, they are broad casted by regional radio networks (e.g. Bayern Radio in the south of Germany). Occasionally, TMC broadcasts are provided free of charge by operators of toll highways, for example some (but not all) of the toll road networks in France provide free TMC service.
In countries that have sold the rights to operate TMC to private organizations (e.g. England and France), rather than choosing to provide it free as a public service, the private organizations sell subscriptions to the TMC service. The RAC (Royal Automobile Club) in England operates the service there under the trade name 'Trafficmaster'. In France, there are two pay-for-service providers - Via Michelin and V-Trafic.
To simplify the collection of fees for the TMC service, the pay providers include an 'unlock code' on the navigation CD, and the navigation CD vendors collect the subscription fee as part of the sale price of the CD, and remit the money to the TMC operators. This whole process is transparent to the end user - you don't have to do anything at all. On some aftermarket GPSR systems, such as Garmin, you can either buy a FM traffic receiver that already has an unlock code programmed into it, or, you can purchase an unlock code and manually type it in, using the keypad on the GPSR screen.
------------------------------------
So, to summarize, there are two criteria that need to be fulfilled before you can see TMC information displayed on your map:
*1)* The navigation CD needs to contain a TMC definition database (TMC specific cartographic database) in addition to the database that is used to display streets, points of interest, and so forth, and;
*
2)* If you want to receive TMC information from a provider who does not freely broadcast the information to everyone (e.g. RAC, Via Michelin, etc.), then you need to have an unlock code on your navigation CD that entitles you to these 'pay' services.
It is possible to meet criteria 1 for a country, but not criteria 2. In such a case, you would only see TMC information that is broadcast free of charge - for example, by the toll highway operators in France.
Hope this helps.
Michael


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: Navigation Discs (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
I had picked up that you were red hot on Navigation systems (as well as Phaetons generally). Your reply is very interesting and helpful.
When I said: "...If I want TMC in Europe, I can use my existing VW disc on the main roads...", this was based on my experience in June this year when I travelled through Netherlands, Germany, Switzerland, France and Belgium and found that I got (with the VW disc as supplied - UK, Ireland and European main roads only) on screen main road traffic warnings in most if not all of these countries, whilst in the UK do not get any TMC. The onscreen in Europe warnings were made up of the arrows you describe until you get to close scale then they become triangles with tailback/roadworks/accident etc symbols in them, as set out in the manual. The manual does not say that using the supplied disc TMC does not work in the UK, it implies that TMC will work where it is broadcast.
It does seem to me that to get the 'full navigation package' I need firstly to buy a new UK disc with TMC for the UK (Navteq or Teleatlas), but until I go abroad I will not be able to see whether my new Tele Atlas European discs have TMC. What I have noticed is that VDOdayton sells only their UK disc specifically with or without TMC, so I am, actually, hopeful that "The Ten disc set for Europe will Have TMC that works in every country apart from UK !" which is what M1LUM says above, although he sent the discs back so presumably is relying on what he was told by VDOdayton and did not actually test this out in practice.
PETER 



_Modified by PeterMills at 9:00 AM 9-3-2006_


----------



## fhq547 (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: TMC - UK (FootSore)*

Hi all, 
Excuse my complete ignorance but If I don't ask I'll never find out. 
I know that the Phaeton has very limited SAT NAV info due to it being CD based rather than DVD based. 
Are these CD's you're buying from Siemens better than the ones VW give? Is that why you're buying them or is there a specific bit of information they provide which is useful?
Also, do you have to activate them once you install them in the car? How do you go about this? 
Thanks.


----------



## M1LUM (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: Navigation Discs (PeterMills)*

Peter
Thinking about it, it was the Navteq 8 disc set that I actually purchased, updated info on the VDO website states:-
TMC Codes included for dynamic navigation (expect UK) 
I think they mean except !
I can personally vouch for the fact that TMC codes definitely work in France, using the France disk from this set.
The info for the Tele Atlas set states:-
TMC Codes included for dynamic navigation for: A, B, CH, CZ, D, DK, E, F, FI, I, N, NL, S 
Which I think, only excludes UK.
So, in summary, Peter, you are correct, your European discs will function on the continent but you still need to buy a UK disc with TMC.
TMC aside, I actually think these discs, and the original VW disc are incredibly detailed, I know it isn't DVD based but both in France and the UK, the system has accurately navigated me through both city centres and remote rural areas.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: TMC - UK (fhq547)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fhq547* »_...I know that the Phaeton has very limited SAT NAV info due to it being CD based rather than DVD based... 

Hi Alexander:
It's not 'limited' at all, it is in fact quite a sophisticated and capable system, with many competencies (TMC, TIM, etc.) and quite a good user interface.
It's a bit slow calculating routes compared to current production units, but if you consider that in the context that the Phaeton nav system was designed in 2000, it's understandable. A DVD based system would not 'per se' give better performance. However... the current production systems out there that use DVDs have much faster processors in them and more RAM memory, hence, they calculate faster.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Navigation Discs (PeterMills)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PeterMills* »_... I travelled through Netherlands, Germany, Switzerland, France and Belgium and found that I got (with the VW disc as supplied - UK, Ireland and European main roads only) on screen main road traffic warnings in most if not all of these countries... ...The onscreen in Europe warnings were made up of the arrows you describe until you get to close scale then they become triangles with tailback/roadworks/accident etc symbols in them, as set out in the manual.

That's interesting. That confirms that the VW disc does in fact contain the TMC-specific cartographic databases needed to support the TMC function in Europe - at least, TMC for the roads that are included in the primary (the navigation) cartographic database, anyway.
VW obviously paid attention to the details when they constructed those CDs.
I think that the RAC Trafficmaster service started up in the UK sometime after the Phaeton went into production... hence the reason there is no special mention of pay-for-service TMC in the owner manual. At the time the owner manual was written (late 2001), there may not have been any TMC service of any kind in the UK. France and Belgium didn't have full TMC coverage until this summer. When I rode through France last year testing TMC on the moto, I got nothing at all, and when I rode through Belgium last year, TMC was only provided for the City of Brussels.
The German-speaking countries seem to be the leaders of the pack so far as TMC goes - it is a free service in Germany, Switzerland, and Austria, and 100% coverage is provided (right down to arterial roadways in all cities) in those three countries.
Michael


----------



## stevieB (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: Navigation Discs (PanEuropean)*

My TMC disc arrived today...........works great, but nearly £200 ouch !!


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: Navigation Discs (PanEuropean)*

[THIS IS THE CORRECTED VERSION REFERRED TO ABOVE]

Thanks for everyones contribution. For what it is worth, this is my UK and Europe updated Navigation Disc summary (with I hope also answers some posted questions), based on my gradual learning so far:
[TMC means Traffic Message Channel - see your handbook for an explanation.] 
The UK Phaeton till Aug 2006 came with a VW UK & Ireland disc (mapping produced by Navteq for VDO Siemens to supply to VW). In the UK this disc does not offer TMC (in summary: on screen traffic infomation, which problems the system can then dynamically try to avoid). The UK mapping is also rather out of date on my April 2006 supplied VW disc (dated 2005). On the continent there is TMC with this VW disc on main roads which is all the disc covers there, the disc also has the VW on screen manual on it (which you loose with any other discs). 
the CD navigation system is quite old having been designed around 2000 (and slower than for example the VW DVD system on my wife's new golf) but my and others' experience is that it works pretty well all the same. 
If you want TMC in the UK you can buy a new UK disc (around £150-£180) from either:
http://www.vdodayton-shop.com (Navteq or Tele Atlas versions)
or 
http://www.navshop.com (Teleatlas only but slightly cheaper)
The references for this latest UK TMC disc are (now): MCGBIRITNT06/07 - Navteq 2006/07; or MCGBIRITTA06/07 - Tele Atlas 2006/07. The TMC info is broadcast every 20min by Classic FM but you do not need to be tuned there for the system to process it.
[Alternatively you can borrow, scrounge or buy an unwanted disc(s) off Ebay etc. which should work as long as it is VDOdayton/Carin based and has TMC]
If you want full Continental mapping (take me to the German hotel door etc., which I find invaluable) you need to buy, for example from the same sources above, either the multi disc pan European set (around £200) or the country that interests you (around £100) disc(s). The pan European sets will include TMC, except in the UK, however it may not be any better on Continental TMC than the VW disc (I am off there again shortly and will check this in practice with my new Europe multi disc set). Michael has also pointed out above that in Europe there are different levels of TMC in some countries, for example France, and the discs I describe will only provide the free element of TMC.
In summary therefore, whilst it is currently possible to buy a set of 2006/7 European discs including the UK (which Tele Atlas say is a promotion, so that you may have to buy country by country in the future) this comes without TMC in the UK. I have been on to them to see if they will upgrade this set with the UK TMC disc but they say no. So for full up to date UK and contental coverage you need to pay at least £350 for firstly the European set and secondly the UK TMC enabled disc. 
Navteq or Tele Atlas seem to to be duplicated on price and coverage, apparently Navteq is more popular. My VW dealer gave me Tel Atlas and they have given time to explain all this to me, so they have my loyalty currently.
PETER


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Navigation Discs (PeterMills)*

Hi Peter:
Thank you for that carefully thought out summary of the choices currently available for UK based Phaeton owners.
FWIW... at the German Phaeton owner GTG this past spring, one of the owners demonstrated that navigation CDs made for BMW work just perfectly in the Phaeton navigation system. So... this adds an additional option, especially if you happen to own a BMW that uses CD based navigation.
Michael


----------



## stevieB (Jul 15, 2006)

Just tried a "Back up copy" of my new disc in my Peugeot , works fine !


----------



## stevieB (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: (plastech)*

No , just did a straight copy

_Quote, originally posted by *plastech* »_Hi Steve
you have copied your new disc and put the VW manual on it
Tony


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*For sale Tele atlas with TMC*

Hi all for sale
I have bought a United Kingdom - Ireland + Major Roads of Europe 2006/2007 - VDO Dayton disc with TMC 
I was looking for one for stevieB but he got to excited and bought one
Paid £29.99 plus 1.99 post 
I allready have a copy paid £180,,0 It was to good to let go



_Modified by plastech at 12:55 PM 9-16-2006_


----------



## stevieB (Jul 15, 2006)

Damm...............


----------



## mip1 again (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: For sale Tele atlas with TMC (plastech)*

Hi - is that the price you want for it? If so I'll definitely be interested.
Cheers
Jim


----------



## FootSore (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: For sale Tele atlas with TMC (plastech)*

At that price I'd certainly be interested


----------



## uk_nick (Mar 31, 2006)

Also very interested at any sensible price


----------



## 12dunlin (Jan 21, 2007)

*Sat-Nav Traffic Information*

Good morning, and welcome to the weekend!
My Phaeton (UK) came with the VW Phaeton "Navigation CD-ROM Great Britain / Ireland / Europe". The system takes a digital recording of all RDS-related traffice announcements made from local radio stations that I can then play back. I'm sure you are all aware of this.
Howver, the TMC service is not supported by the disc. That is to say, that the Phaeton equipment can operate, receive and decode TMC transmissions but the software on the map disc is not compatible. I do find that a little nuicance.
I have since found and purchased a new Map disc from VDO Dayton which DOES support TMC. IT is fantastic! At any time, the map display shows traffic holdups, accidents, lane closures, raod works, flood, etc, etc.. And what's more, if the obstacle ppears along a desired route, the car will interrupt the navigation ans ask if I want to travel around the forseen obstacle, miles before I get to it. Great!
I am rather familiar with the TMC system myself, but thought that
*1. You guys might like to hear about this
2. Are TMC transmissions broadcast in the NAR market?*
This system is great, once you have seen it. Its like one of those toys that you never knew you needed until you have it - then you cant live without it!!
Let me know if you'd like to hear more!
Or, maybe all you guys and gals are already knowledgable on this topic!


----------



## 12dunlin (Jan 21, 2007)

pls excuse all my typos, that'll teach me not to attempt touch typing!


----------



## sidcup-jon (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (chrishabberley)*

Hi Chris,
Do you know where can I get a single sat nav cd for France. Can I download or copy onto a cd-rw
and will it work in the system. I'm quite green on this kind on things but its better than buying a whole set from V W or pull up the car to peek at the old Michelin map.
Rgds Jon


----------



## 12dunlin (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (sidcup-jon)*

The Euro/ UK Disc that came with the car should cover France without trouble.
But again, it wont have the great feature of traffic avoidance that I'm singing about!


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Sat-Nav Traffic Information (chrishabberley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrishabberley* »_
Or, maybe all you guys and gals are already knowledgable on this topic!

Hi Chris,
We need to import the VW manual on to TMC disc
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=2


_Modified by plastech at 2:22 PM 2-3-2007_


----------



## sidcup-jon (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (chrishabberley)*

it only cover big major city of France like Paris and few others and not like the coverage we get in UK.
For owner who accquired their car after August 06.V W (UK) supply a whole set of CD to cover all digitised street in Western Europe,that set of CD cost nearly 200 quids and I missed out by 5 months.
Rgds Jon


----------



## sidcup-jon (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: Sat-Nav Traffic Information (plastech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *plastech* »_
Hi Chris,
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=2

Hi Tony,
First time I read this thread,looks like I have no chance to copy a CD for France,will check with VW whether I can get the only CD require instead of the whole set.
Rgds Jon


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: Sat-Nav Traffic Information (sidcup-jon)*

On the 'VW' discs, there have been real difficulties getting these European ones in the UK as 'parts'; Anne at VW Luxury Cars MK (0800 032 2278) is working on it currently.
You can buy non VW individual country discs (all with TMC), from the leads in my postings in: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=2
which is referred to above. A lot to read I know but I took time to put all the UK SatNav info there.
PETER M


----------



## sidcup-jon (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: Sat-Nav Traffic Information (PeterMills)*

Thanks Peter,I'll get my glasses and some refreshing eye-drop.
Rgds Jon


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: Sat-Nav Traffic Information (sidcup-jon)*

Woops, on re-reading I was a bit school-masterish! Apologies.
PETER M


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Sat-Nav Traffic Information (chrishabberley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrishabberley* »_2. Are TMC transmissions broadcast in the NAR market?

TMC and TIM are not broadcast in the NAR as a public service.
We are rolling out out own traffic systems in a number of different formats on a fee-for-service basis.


----------



## 12dunlin (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: Sat-Nav Traffic Information (chrisj428)*

I must apologise for seemingly re-creating a Topic that already exists in some shape. I did run a search of the archives but didn't come up with that one mentioned, it must be annoying when posts are repeated!
It intersting to hear TMC is Europe only.
I didn't notice if anyone actually managed to combine the html manual files and TMC/Nav data together on one disc - did they?
Again, sorry for duplication!
(if anyone needs adivce on backing up the (almost £200) Nav disc with TMC, feel free to email me)


----------



## sidcup-jon (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: Sat-Nav Traffic Information (PeterMills)*

Not at all Peter,you certainly did do quite a lot of research on the CD sat nav system.I got an IM from Plastech about a Tom Tom he bought in America,he make me think again whether should I invest in a CD just for France just in case one day I fancy driving to Lituania.
Rgds Jon


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: Sat-Nav Traffic Information (sidcup-jon)*

SatNav solutions vary greatly and the Phaeton is certainly not the latest technology, but having done the homework to get the best out of it - and bought a Teleatlas full Europe Set (around £180) - my wife and I have already done 3 European trips through Germany, France, Netherlands, Austria, Lichensten, Switzerland & Italy and we are happy with the system.
PETER M


----------



## sidcup-jon (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: Sat-Nav Traffic Information (PeterMills)*

Did you buy the Teleatlas full set from your VW dealer? £180 sound quite reasonable to me.Beside driving in France,which is my favourite I will like to drive to Berlin in the near future and a whole European set will come in handy one day.
The present CD that came with car is quite hopeless in France for example it won't even direct me from Caen to Bayeux.
Rgds Jon


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: Sat-Nav Traffic Information (sidcup-jon)*

try: 
http://www.navshop.com/en/cate...8/0/0
Third down is the Teleatlas full European set, now about £155.
or you can call Bernie at Teleatlas on 0208 230 3188 UK number to Dutch office, and buy over phone. He can explain it all. 
The notes on the string above do give more detail ...... says he treading carefully (not be too doctrinaire!)....., for example discussion of differences between Navteq and Teleatlas, TMC etc. 
VDO Dayton (who created the Phaeton SatNav operating software) will for example sell you both Telatlas and Navteq for rather more dosh:
http://www.vdodayton-shop.com/...and=1
As to VW dealers, as I said above, they are pretty clueless (at least two use the above notes, I believe, in advising other customers) because VW has been very weak on briefing the dealers. They do not yet even have a VW European set listed, though Anne at Luxury Cars at MK is working on this now. May I add that this specific VW weakness is unusual, in all other respects they are the tops in my judgement.
One problem with these CD European systems is that they drop you dead at the border, so to get the best out of them you need to target to border towns/crossings, or use the main roads of Europe CD that comes with the set and then switch to country CD's for local work. Once you crack it, it all works fine though, and I find the VDO Dayton interface very dignified and helpful compared with my wife's Blaupunkt VW Golf DVD system that will probably go into the next Phaetons.
PETER M




_Modified by PeterMills at 1:13 AM 2-5-2007_


----------



## 12dunlin (Jan 21, 2007)

I was playing with my Eur/UK single disc VDO Dayton disc, and it recognised small streets in the actual town of Luxumbourg when I searched. But, you guys say there'll be little data even for France?
I am very aware of the capacity difference between DVD and CD, but I was suprised to see so much apparent street data for a little town


----------



## pilgrim7777 (Oct 27, 2004)

*Re: (chrishabberley)*

Chris
The UK CD disk does have TMC in Europe only for the motorways I used mine when I went to Dresden and it quite effective. Further it a bit of a nuisance keep changing disks then I discovered that what ever country you have most of the main routes are on the CD.
Jon you can buy just the France CD from VDO-Dayton but it is not worth it unless you are going off the main routes.

_Modified by pilgrim7777 at 2:55 PM 2-4-2007_


_Modified by pilgrim7777 at 2:55 PM 2-4-2007_


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (pilgrim7777)*

My practical experience of the pre. August 2006 standard issue VW single CD (UK/Eire & Main Roads of Europe) is that it is fine on the main roads but very inconsistent at best the moment you drop off these (as it implies). For my own travelling in Europe the Teleatlas full 9 CD set is a godsend, taking my wife and me to the hotel etc. without stress. 
PETER M


----------



## sidcup-jon (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (pilgrim7777)*

Hi Terence,
I found that out last time in France,once you go off their main road (our A road) that its,no more coverage.Handy to have some kind of route guidanve if you venture to a small village and find your way back to the hotel at night.
I have check out few sites,most of them offer the complete CD set,really I only need France,Germany and maybe Northern Italy.
Rgds Jon


----------



## sidcup-jon (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (chrishabberley)*

Hi Chris,
You can get full coverage of Luxumbourg because its a country within a city.








Rgds Jon


----------



## stevieB (Jul 15, 2006)

Sidcup- jon
I've sent you a IM 
steve


----------



## palladino (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Sat Navigation and the Traffic function & Factory phone kit (legaleagle)*

Hi legal eagle 
welcome to the forum, enjoy the car.

Peter


----------



## alera (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Sat Navigation and the Traffic function & Factory phone kit (palladino)*

I would like to get the update disc for the UK with TMC. I have looked through this thread but there are quite a few links and reference rto different discs with and without the feature european etc.....
I want to make sure I get the right disc, can someone confirm what the best option is and where to get it....
This is all I have been able to find so far :
http://www.navshop.com/en/prod.../18/1
WIll this work on the Phaeton and does it support tmc ???


_Modified by alera at 8:44 AM 10-31-2007_


----------



## 12dunlin (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: Sat Navigation and the Traffic function & Factory phone kit (alera)*

that sounds right. if it says vdo dayton CD-rom for bmw is should be correct. though, there is a non-tmc version, so look out.
alternatively, you could try an online auction. it will probably be a "back up", but there is a risk - mine worked great. it is of course very much cheaper that way
maybe try
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/UK-Irela...wItem


----------



## mbarrow67 (Dec 3, 2006)

I've got the 2007 Rover 75 CD with TMC, and it works very well.
Let me know if anybody would like a back up to try in your car before deciding whether to get one too.
Clearly it would be up to you to ensure that you destroy it after 24 hours.
Thanks,
Mat


----------



## alera (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (mbarrow67)*

Well I would like to take you up on that very kind offer and happy to pay postage etc for you time......


_Modified by alera at 1:17 PM 10-31-2007_


----------



## Aristoteles (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (mbarrow67)*

Me too - Matthew, you have an IM (I think I pressed Send twice...).
Btw I am assuming your CD with TMC will work in the Phaeton too.


----------



## Aristoteles (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Sat Navigation and the Traffic function & Factory phone kit (12dunlin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *12dunlin* »_that sounds right. if it says vdo dayton CD-rom for bmw is should be correct. though, there is a non-tmc version, so look out.
alternatively, you could try an online auction. it will probably be a "back up", but there is a risk - mine worked great. it is of course very much cheaper that way
maybe try
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/UK-Irela...wItem



It went for £19.99 just a few hours before I picked up on this thread. Doh!








Hope it was one of us


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (mbarrow67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mbarrow67* »_Let me know if anybody would like a back up to try in your car before deciding whether to get one too.
Clearly it would be up to you to ensure that you destroy it after 24 hours.

Mat,
While your offer is generous, I am confident you would never participate in *ahem* software or data piracy of any nature...
Of course, what one purchases on ebay or does in their free time is entirely of their own accord. However, Michael and I would never condone any activities of a nefarious or illicit nature -- and certainly not the publication of said activities on a public forum.


----------



## alera (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (chrisj428)*

I picked up an original sealed copy of the rover 75 07 sat nav disc with tmc off ebay today.....See if it works, only cost £13.94 inc shipping so its worth a try....
Unfortunately the cars not ready until next week so be a few days yet until I can test it.
Real shame they didnt put the dvd sat nav system in the Phaeton like the one that in available in Audis. Its a much better system, I would have thought the facelift would have been good opportunity to put the improved system in....


_Modified by alera at 2:14 PM 11-1-2007_


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (alera)*

The new face lift has a DVD sat nav system fitted .


----------



## alera (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (plastech)*

Well that makes sense its a much better system. 
I didnt relaise they had upgraded it. It would be great if a retro fit was possible; On the Audi A8 D2 platform it was possible to upgrade from the cd based rnsd system to the dvd based rnse. Bit of work involved but more than possible. There is a guy on the Tyresmoke forum based in South manchester that has done loads of that upgrade.
Cost around £1000 but well worth it.
I imagine it would be much more difficult to retro fit on the Phaeton if at all and certainly much more expensive....


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (alera)*

Thats the price for the DVD upgrade ,I also have the part number if you need them.
DVD unit £816.06
Sat Nav Disc £265.05
DVD Screen £2186.39


----------



## alera (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (plastech)*

Wow £3000 for the parts plus fitting. Quite a bit more expensive than the upgrade on the A8 as I would have expected.....On the d2 A8 the screen and dvd nav unit are integrated (rsne from A^ fits), that cost of £1000 is fitted complete !
I dont think I want dvd navigation that much !

_Modified by alera at 3:58 PM 11-1-2007_

_Modified by alera at 3:59 PM 11-1-2007_


_Modified by alera at 11:41 AM 11-2-2007_


----------



## Toon1526 (Jun 13, 2008)

*Traffic Information System in Phaeton*

I have had my Phaeton about 8 months (it is 15 months old now) and have never had the traffic information system working on the satnav screen. I get the traffic information transmisisons from FM radio stations in the area but no interactive traffic jam information on the map. Not sure of the difference between the 2 menu options on the screen.
How do you get this working? Is it a subscription based service from a data provider? If so, who is the UK data provider and how do I get it? How much does it cost?
Thanks
John


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

There's no subscription service for the TMC traffic updates, you need a navigation disk which offers TMC updates (they're more expensive than the normal disks because of the licencing cost). Unfortunately, the VW nav discs aren't TMC-enabled so if you want it, you have to get a new disc from either Navteq or Teleatlas. Personally, I don't find the updates particularly reliable so if you've already got a recent set of maps I wouldn't bother upgrading...
Harry


----------



## Toon1526 (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*

Thank you - where do I get the updated discs from and how much do they cost?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Traffic Information System in Phaeton (Toon1526)*

This post may contain additional information that will assist you: Choosing the correct Navigation CD for RDS - TMC in the UK.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (alera)*

Photos re-hosted.


----------



## scottishman2 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

I tried this link http://www.vdodayton-shop.com to look for this part number -- serial No MCGBIRITNT06/07 as I have a 2007 CD based system. No joy as the link re-directs you now and no listings for Phaeton. Spoke to dealer -- proverbial chocolate teapot -- no idea what to do. Tried Luxury Cars -- they said part number is ZGD000051500GB for TMC disk. Cost was between £200 & £400 -- and even though they had chasis number they could not confirm this was right part ---with no refund available!! 
Apart from going back to Mercedes -- any suggestions. Antique Sat Nav with no post codes is proving to be a pain.


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (scottishman2)*

Hi Martin,
This is my disk out of my 05 Phaeton.the serial no is on the disk.
Ordered a new Phaeton so I have a lot of parts I will not be needing.
Post so pictures of them when I get back of holiday.
Tony


----------



## scottishman2 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: (plastech)*

Thanks Tony -- if you want to sell the disc -- I'd love first refusal cos I suspect VW will get it wrong... The car is amazing - shame the technicians/staff here haven't been trained yet!!!


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (scottishman2)*

It is unfortunate that both VDO Dayton, Navteq and Telatlas seem to have changed their websites. VW Phaeton is no longer specifically titled on any of them. However the Range Rover and BMW (and probably others) links take you to the discs that work fine, believe me. It seems strange but SATNAV systems really are not that car specific - although the VW discs do include the on screen manual unlike the non car specific ones*.
The Phaeton CD SatNav system is VDO Dayton (also called Carin non-CIQ) i.e. a UK design.
I am certain that any VDO Dayton CD with or without TMC will still work fine in the CD based Phaeton Sat Nav though I have not bought for a while (I will be buying the 2008/9 when it comes out in a few weeks). The VW discs bought direct from VW will of course work fine too but they are more expensive and from my experience not necessarily the most up to date either and do not have TMC (or did not, anyway). 
This is the current link to the 2007/8 Teleatlas VDO Dayton TMC UK (ITIS) CD disc at £67.99:
http://navigation.teleatlas.co....html 
the Teleatlas reference seems to be EAN 41 03590 92640 1
When Telatlas bring out the 2008/9 disc out in about 4 weeks, the prices should be the same and it should still have TMC, they tell me.
The Navteq disc can be found on their site by following the Carin Series link. Their discs are £76. From the spec this Navteq disc no longer includes TMC (ITIS). 
You can also order from Teleatlas by phone 0208 230 3188. I have re-briefed them today on the Phaeton (Bernie has left) so hopefully they can help if anyone wants to ring. You can buy from Teleatlas over the phone rather than online if you prefer.
CIQ is a subscription based CD that requires an annual code or whatever and the Phaeton is non-CIQ.
TMC gives traffic alerts.
The above prices and info is for the UK and Eire disc, which includes European main roads (fine till you turn off onto smaller roads to 'find the hotel' etc then you need the country specific disc). There is also a full European set of about 9 discs which does have TMC in most European countries (though this is not always stated clearly on the packet) but no TMC in the UK! For the latter you need to buy a single UK TMC disc. I also have the European 9 CD set which is very good. For ski buffs like me, there is also also a separate excellent Austria and Switzerland disc that actually has Southern Germany and Northern Italy as well, so you can cross those borders without constant disc changes.
AS it happens my wife's VW has the newer DVD system but we have concluded that once your crack the older CD system it is just as good, in fact rather better we think with the country specific CD's having better information and the replacements discs being more up to date and better priced. Postcodes are missing on the Phaeton CD SatNav (though they are on the Teleatlas and Navteq discs, the car just cannot read them) but postcodes are not that good on the VW DVD system either being often only the first three postcode letters so not very exact on location.
All the above is to the best of my knowledge. Took me hours to get to the bottom of all this. Feedback would be appreciated if I have got anything wrong, or if others know more!
PETER M
* To add manual see http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=2 



_Modified by PeterMills at 11:03 AM 8-8-2008_


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (PeterMills)*

Hi Peter,
When I looked into it the £67.00 version it never had TMC .
Only the £117.00 euro maps had TMC.
But they never had as much detail information on the CD as a full blown UK only CD.
Tony


_Modified by plastech at 3:29 AM 8-7-2008_


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (plastech)*

Teleatlas have confirmed today that the 2007/8 £67.99 UK/Ireland CD has TMC for the UK included. Previously they offered two UK/Ireland discs one with TMC one without, they have discontinued the latter.
The have also confirmed that the 2007/8 Europe 9 CD set £117.99 which includes a UK CD does not have TMC on the UK disc though it does have it for some other countries (see their online details http://navigation.teleatlas.co....html - select the coverage tab).
They do not yet know whether the 2008/9 UK/Ireland disc will have TMC, but they think so. Ditto they think that the 2008/9 9 CD European set will not include a TMC enabled UK disc.
In other words if you want an up to date European set and TMC in the UK you need to spend £67.99 plus £117.99 at Teleatlas. 
Some people have had success on Ebay, buying ex BMW VDO Dayton CD's, for rather less money though I prefer to get the most up to date direct from Teleatlas. Pan European previously said there were pro's and con's for Navteq versus Teleatlas but that he favoured Navteq. Navteq provide the mapping for the VW branded Phaeton discs. I went for Telatlas as they were the only people with the answers when I was researching all this, and I have stayed loyal, and will continue that way because Teleatlas still offer TMC in the UK which Navteq no longer do. They have to pay a licence fee (not sure to who) to include TMC on UK SatNav CD's, whilst in Europe most of the TMC schemes are government funded. This is, apparently, why the VW SatNav CD discs supplied with the new UK Phaeton did not have TMC, (although the equipment supports TMC and the handbook implies it is working); I was told that VW objected to paying for the service which is free in Germany and most of Europe.
I will update the post once I have the 2008/9 discs (in a few weeks time) with any appropriate feedback. If you telephone Teleatlas and ask, they will call you when the 2008/9 discs are available. 
Please correct me if I have anything wrong!
PETER M



_Modified by PeterMills at 10:55 AM 8-7-2008_


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: (PeterMills)*

Hi everyone,
Would anyone have a recent CD for France they would be ready to part with ? I only use the France CD (I drive 99.9% of the time in France) and don't care for the Italian CD, for instance, but would have to buy it nevertheless if I wanted to get an up to date set.
Would there be enough of us Europeans in different countries to be able to share a full 9cd edition, and split it between us, each getting his own country ?
Z.


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (Zaphh)*

you should look at buying them and selling the ones you don't need
http://cgi.ebay.de/Navteq-VDO-...0.m14


_Modified by plastech at 10:43 AM 8-24-2008_


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (plastech)*

Zaphh, Why don't you pay £67.99 and buy a French CD?
http://navigation.teleatlas.co....html 
If people don't buy these update CD's then Teleatlas will no longer produce them.
PETER M


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: (plastech)*

Thanks for the link. I'm following it and will try to buy the set.
P.


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (Zaphh)*

It is not actually a set, just a single CD for France at 67.99. As posted above, Teleatlas are about to bring out new 2008/9 CD's for all areas, literally in a few weeks they tell me. If you ring them now they will contact you as soon as the new CD is in.
PETER M


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: (PeterMills)*

Hi Peter,
Our messages must have crossed.
£67 seems a bit steep for only one CD.
Just looked on ebay Germany, and found:
http://cgi.ebay.de/BMW-VDO-FRA...0.m14
I'm not acquainted with these softwares.
P.


_Modified by Zaphh at 12:11 PM 8-24-2008_


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (Zaphh)*

Personally, I will be happy to pay the £67 for the single new Teleatlas UK disc when it comes out which should include TMC. It is cheaper than Teleatlas was, and cheaper than the VW own label discs. It will also be up to date.
However the link you have shown with the 2008-2 BMW Navteq disc does look cheaper. My German is not so hot, however, so I am not sure what the ex Germany delivery options are. If you buy from Navshop 24 it then it may help others if you post what you think the vendor service and the CD data.
I am only really "acquainted" with the Teleatlas software, although my Phaeton did come supplied with a VW 2005 Navteq based UK disc which I soon discarded for my more up to date Teleatlas CD. It is worth reading the whole of this this thread (including Pan European 5:39 PM 3-16-2007), and others threads on navigation in the Table of Contents if you want a full acquaintance of the navigation options.
Personally I was not impressed by the 2005 Navteq disc for the short time I used it and the 2006 Teleatlas that replaced it seemed for me to be more up to date and comprehensive for the UK. However others may have different experiences.
PETER M


_Modified by PeterMills at 12:41 PM 8-24-2008_


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: (PeterMills)*

Just to let everyone know that I bought this CD: http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAP...27024
It arrived 2 days after I paid for it, and works perfectly well in my 2004 car. Actually, the display is indistinguishable from the 2004 CD I previously had. Hope that it is not *exactly* the same contents ;-)
The manual is not working anymore, of course, but it is not a great loss.
P.


----------



## roghack (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: (PeterMills)*

Does anyone know if the Teleatlas 2008/2009
upgrade is available yet


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (roghack)*

They have uk version in stock @ 79,00€ not including P&P
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAP...:1123


----------



## roghack (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks for that but do you know if it comes in English as my German is non existant & does it come with traffic uodates


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (roghack)*

If you ask for the UK copy with TMC they will till you the number and they have a copy in stock.You need to ask how much to ship to the UK



_Modified by plastech at 9:42 PM 11-25-2008_


----------



## roghack (Nov 13, 2008)

Plasteck
Many thanks
Roger


----------



## Pietre (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: (roghack)*

How can I get a set of disks for my 2004 model. I have searched TeleAtlas and VDO but they dont list the Phaeton. I need maps for UK, France, Spain, and Andorra, as I am driving to the Pyrenees in July. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (Pietre)*

Pietre,
It is frustrating, because they do not list Phaeton. I go in under BMW 7 series 2007 therefore.
If you can find time to read the whole of this post you will find many SAT NAV answers that I and others took time to set out. But the short answer is that all VDO Dayton discs work so:
http://navigation.teleatlas.co...gular 
Should give you what you want. Or a similar VDO search. I have stuck with Teleatlas but understand that VDO are very similar.
PETER M 




_Modified by PeterMills at 1:56 PM 4-23-2009_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (PeterMills)*

_(moved from another discussion thread)_
*From Jan in Sweden:*
Will any of these two work for my 2004?
http://navigation.teleatlas.co....html
http://www.navigation.com/is-b...u=YES
The teleatlas comes with 10 cds ie one more and is cheaper
than the other
VW charges more for one CD for one country!
only found online shop in french 
http://www.shop.vw.be/catalogu....1091
So which should I go for? Actually I could sell some of the cds to some 
to countries I propably will not go to.
Thanks in advance for your expert advice!
BTW
Is there anyone with the bulit in old Nokia phone who has replaced it with bluetooth capabilities so one can use any phone and use the controls on the steering wheel?


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Jan,
Yes I know it is surprising but, as I have confirmed on several occasions above, any VDO Dayton discs will work in a CD based Phaeton SatNav, even if the vendors do not list the Phaeton. 
So to answer your specific question the Teleatlas or VDO discs will work just as well as the VW ones, the choice is yours - I went for Teleatlas. The VW discs carry extra files for the dashboard 'Manual' button but I doubt many owners are bothered about that (it is pretty lightweight stuff). Some discs in some countries have live traffic report capability (TMC or ITIS) and I am not up to date on that as it changes year to year so you will need to check the websites. If you want to get the best out of your SatNav it may pay to work your way through this (rather long, I know) posting.
As to the DVD based Phaeton (ie from around September 2008 onwards I believe), someone else will need to advise on that though my guess is that there will be a Navteq or Teleatlas equivalent to the VW discs.
PETER M



_Modified by PeterMills at 3:22 PM 11-7-2009_


----------



## aswede (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: (PeterMills)*

Thank you! 
I have just now ordered the full europe set from teleatlas.
150€ is much cheaper than the 700€ vw charges.
Now I am looking at bluetooth options, has anyone fitted a parrot system?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4638052
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iberkoko (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: (aswede)*

Jan,

Hi there, which set did you actually order (Order code etc.) and will it give me Spain in any detail? I particularly want Spain and Portugal you see. 
Thanks 
Iain


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (iberkoko)*

Iain,
If you just want up to date Spain and Portugal in detail you could order this:
http://navigation.teleatlas.co....html 
Alternatively if you want the whole of Europe, this:
http://navigation.teleatlas.co....html 
I realise that these links are UK priced etc but I assume that accessing the Teleatlas site from Spain you will be able to do the same in € for delivery there.
The key to choosing the SatNav on Teleatlas is just assume you are a 2008 BMW 8 Series, and check you are getting VDO Dayton. You can also buy from Navteq on a similar basis, just again check you get VDO Dayton, or try Ebay.
PETER M


----------



## iberkoko (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: (PeterMills)*

Peter, 
Thanks a million for the words of advice. I will look into this now. I am just finishing the registration process of my Phaeton, I am hoping it will have Spanish plates by Friday morning!!!


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (iberkoko)*

Iain,
My pleasure, we Turca Antracites have a special bond of loyalty ......
PETER M


----------



## Tex Gore (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: (PeterMills)*

Hi Peter et al,
http://navigation.teleatlas.co....html
Will this work with the Phaeton? I note that it is VDO Dayton, but also that it support Postcodes. I have been trying to find a way of allowing postcode functionality as my 2005 Phaeton does not currently - will this achieve that?
I note however that it does not state TMC which I really want also - any thoughts on TMC and Postcodes for a 2005 Phaeton?
Thanks
R.


----------



## adamkodish (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: (Tex Gore)*

This will work on your Phaeton, but you won't get TMC or postcodes. 
The CD based system in the Phaeton is not capable of postcodes irrespective of the map disks you use.
If you want UK TMC for VDO Dayton, take a look at the Navteq shop (at Rover 75 CDs for example)
You might also want to consider the latest TomTom or similar....you'll get postcodes, traffic and speed cameras with configurable warnings.
Adam


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (adamkodish)*

Mike,
Adam is spot on with his answers. At one point I spoke direct to the guy who wrote the Phaeton VDO Dayton software for VW to see if it is possible to upgrade the software for postcodes but, exactly as Adam says, the answer was a clear no.
I am very interested in other forum members' experience of speeding advice equipment. I have a Road Angel but am not impressed. Ideally I would like something that simply told me - along with any other features - if I was speeding. I don't think that has been produced yet. 
PETER M


----------



## adamkodish (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: (PeterMills)*

Peter
I sometimes use a TomTom 920T. 
This generally knows the currently posted speed limit and can be setup to warn you when you exceed this and some absolute speed (up to 100 mph). 
You can also setup speed camera locations and have it warn you about these at configurable distances prior to the locations. 
It can also do TMC warnings, although I don't use this feature. The latest models use GPRS for traffic warnings but you have to pay a subscription for the data. 
If you are driving on twisty roads it's useful as it gives you an idea of the bends before you arrive at them.
If you have a heat-reflecting windscreen, you might need to install an external GPS aerial above the rear-view mirror - this is an easy procedure and there's an archived thread about it.
Adam

_Quote, originally posted by *PeterMills* »_
I am very interested in other forum members' experience of speeding advice equipment. I have a Road Angel but am not impressed. Ideally I would like something that simply told me - along with any other features - if I was speeding. I don't think that has been produced yet. 
PETER M


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (adamkodish)*

Adam,
Thanks, helpful. I am now going to search to understand what sort of cover Tom Tom and others have in the UK to confirm actual speed limit exposure as one drives.
PETER M


----------



## aswede (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: (iberkoko)*

I bought this
http://navigation.teleatlas.co....html
I have no use of the Spanish in case you have not bought one yet, make me an offer.
Sinc Jan 
Merry Christmas from a snowy Sweden will make a 350 km drive today with my 18" Michelin X-ICE2 studfree tires


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (aswede)*

Dear All,
I have previously posted that the CD based SatNav system (VDO Dayton) does not support postcodes even though the original and replacement discs have these on them. Others have posted the same. I also posted that I had contacted the guy who wrote the VDO Dayton software for the Phaeton and he had said it was not practical/possible to upgrade his software to do postcodes.
Yesterday my son (a computer buff) challenged me, and said yes the Phaeton does support UK postcodes, though only the first part plus the first digit of the second part: i.e. a post code 'B14 8HN' would be supported as far as 'B14 8' which gets you pretty close. All you have to do, he said, is enter the post code under the 'Town' category, and it will even predict that you are entering postcode and, once you start, it will anticipate numbers only, and the space after the first three digits.
I tried and it works. Not sure if this will work for other countries, but perhaps it does.
Have I hit on something new(thanks to my son), or did you all know this?
PETER M 


_Modified by PeterMills at 7:00 AM 1-12-2010_


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

_Quote »_Have I hit on something new(thanks to my son), or did you all know this?

I already knew about it, but because it's designed for German postcodes with only 5 characters it's got a limited accuracy. 
Harry


----------



## adamkodish (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: (PeterMills)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PeterMills* »_Have I hit on something new(thanks to my son), or did you all know this?


Peter
I didn't know this. Thanks for posting the info.
Adam


----------



## Chris Milnes (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: (adamkodish)*

Peter.
For years I have moaned that the Phaeton Sat Nav wouldn't accept postcodes.
What a find !!
If mine is ever put back together I shall immediately give it a go.
Please pass on my thanks to your son. Obviously has your intellect..
Chris


----------



## alera (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (Chris Milnes)*

The new touchscreen hdd nav system on the latest Phaetons only has 5 digit UK postcode support. Same on the MMI system on my A8. 
Really they should bite the bullet and get Tom Tom to do the nav for all their cars its basically the industry standard now !


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (alera)*

Really they should bite the bullet and get Tom Tom to do the nav for all their cars its basically the industry standard now ![/QUOTE]
Post codes are license by the post office.VW only bought a 5 figure post code.Tom tom bought the licence for full post code.

Tony


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (plastech)*

So I was not alone. Chris, I will pass on your thanks to my son Matt (far smarter than me).
One futher pretty obvious tip, which you probably have all worked out, for CD SatNav, is to use the 'List' button. The large central nob is pretty tedious on longer town and street names, so I normally enter 2, 3 or 4 letters (depending how unique) before pressing 'List' and then selecting, or rolling down and selecting, the name I want.
PETER M


----------



## Chris Milnes (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: (PeterMills)*

All.
The VW supplied disc I was using (with TMC) doesn't accept postcodes. My new shiny VDO Dayton Europe wide set (also with TMC) does accept 5 digit postcodes.
Another good reason to upgrade then..
Chris


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (Chris Milnes)*

ChrIs,
Interesting, that probably explains why I hadn't worked it out before; I think I made assumptions on the original VW disc that actually do not apply to the newer alternatives.
PETER M


----------



## petercross (Apr 13, 2010)

*9 or 10 CDs how is that possible?*

Hi Peter,
Thanks for your Input on this topic. 
I am the proud owner of a Lunablue Metallic Phaeton (2003). She is a stunning beauty...even after 7 years (the previous owner has really kept the shine on his car - I will do the same








I need to update the NAVI System and keep reading that there are 10 Disc Sets, how would I use 10 discs? Maybe this sound pretty







to you experts, but I have no idea if i should put all 10 discs into the player, or one after another and the player will read and eject the disc....or do i have to keep the discs in the glove compartment, and if i need to use another country, change discs 
I'm totally







, so please be patient with me.
I wish you all Success and Happiness!!!! It's Summertime in Portugal and I am expecting to do a nice and long trip throughout Spain this Year...hence the need for an updated Navigation System.


----------



## adamkodish (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: 9 or 10 CDs how is that possible? (petercross)*


_Quote, originally posted by *petercross* »_
I need to update the NAVI System and keep reading that there are 10 Disc Sets, how would I use 10 discs? Maybe this sound pretty







to you experts, but I have no idea if i should put all 10 discs into the player, or one after another and the player will read and eject the disc....or do i have to keep the discs in the glove compartment, and if i need to use another country, change discs 


The sat nav drive holds 1 disk at a time. You keep the disks you need for the trip in the glovebox and change them as you cross borders. Some disks also include major roads of Europe which means you will be ok after crossing a border until you need to venture off a main road.
Adam
PS I've had 2 disks in my nav drive at once but I wouldn't recommend trying it on purpose.


_Modified by adamkodish at 7:10 PM 4-26-2010_


----------



## petercross (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: 9 or 10 CDs how is that possible? (adamkodish)*

Thanks Adam http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Appreciate your time. Now I have to buy the set...


----------



## hajmuntz (Jan 24, 2009)

*Postcodes with Phaeton*

This is really good news - cant wait to try it out.


----------



## hajmuntz (Jan 24, 2009)

My CD's arrived today - worked absolutely fine. TeleAtlas VDO Dayton 2010 CDs. 
Box stated they would work on BMW and Rover amongst others. No mention of Volkswagen on the box but they work finer. 
Thank you Peter Mills for giving me the confidence to buy them. 
Also Tele Atlas have a summer sale on at the moment - full Europe set for £118


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

Haj is not alone in experiencing the problems of any 'new to Phaeton' owner wanting an updated SatNav CD disc(s) - i.e. pre the DVD and subsequent technologies. I get regular IM's from nervous new owners.

I had the same problem some years ago hence all my postings then but they are a bit far back in the string (though there is some good info if you have time to trawl through) and the very fact that Haj was left unsure leads me to repeat post below what I sent by IM to Haj, in case others happen upon this site and string with the same problem/worries:

If your VW garage says you must buy VW discs and you don't want to, or your SatNav disc supplier says they cannot supply with Phaeton specific updated discs ignore them because any VDO Dayton disc will work.

My suggestion is go to Teleatlas:

http://navigation.teleatlas.com/en/shop/

that is in the UK, if you are another country select that.

Choose car navigation (built in), choose preinstalled by car manufacturer, ignore VW and choose BMW (USA or Europe) - I know that seems barmy but just do it anyway - choose 7 series, choose 2010 (or a previous year it does not matter) and then any of the VDO Dayton discs that come up will work just fine!

You could do similar for Rover and probably other cars. Basically the Teleatlas system is not set up for the Phaeton, I tried several times to get them to correct things but failed. So you simply have to follow any of several routes to the VDO Dayton discs and then order.

If you fancy Navteq discs, (there is more comment on the differences earlier in the string) rather than Teleatlas then you need to do something pretty similar. Their website will tell you to contact a VW dealer, if you follow the 'correct' route presumably because they have agreed to do that, but actually any of their VDO Dayton discs will work too. On the Navteq website:

http://www.navigation.com/is-bin/INTERSHOP.enfinity/WFS/Navteq-NavteqEurope-Site/-/-/-/Default-Start 

Select VDO Dayton at the bottom and then Carin Series Non-CIQ which should take you straight to where you need. VDO Dayton and Carin are different names for the same thing and non-CIQ simply means there is not annual subscription. 

Both Teleatlas & Navteq have 10% sales currently, though this of course is likely to mean they are about to bring our new discs. 

PETER M


----------



## arthurgodsake (Nov 26, 2010)

*Sat Nav Discs and TMC*

Hello Everyone

Having read the FAQ on Sat Nav discs it appears that the best way to update discs is to buy the BMW 7 Series VDO Dayton ones. It does not look as though TMC works in the UK with these discs however.

Is this true and if so, can one buy any discs which work with the Phaeton's Sat Nav and use TMC? 

I have a 2003 3.2 V6 Phaeton with the CD Sat Nav.

Any guidance appreciated. 

BTW I have had my Phaeton for 2 months now and still haven't seen another one on the road. I saw one parked in a street in Marylebone area - belong to anyone here??

Regards

Tim


----------



## vhs (Jun 20, 2006)

Arthur (love the nickname)

Yes TMC works on the Phaeton, at least it does on mine and others in this forum who live in the UK. Although your car is one of the earlier examples, I don't think that there is a difference. Obviously the first thing to check is that the VDO Dayton discs you have are TMC coded - VDO sell two versions and the traffic ones are more expensive than the others.

Your Teleatlas CD should have an iTMC logo on it.

Then just fire up the car and look at the M25 motorway on the satnav. Within 5 minutes you should see all kinds of nasty warnings about crashes, closures and congestion. These will be in monochrome unless you have a route running and there is a hold up on it; that indicator will be in colour and a rerouting message will pop up if you enable that function in the Settings menu.

Hope this helps

Viv


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

Arthur,

Teleatlas and Navteq both change what they are selling on the TMC for UK front, from time to time. 

TMC comes automatically for other European countries such as Germany and France ( for the latter only a limited service, I believe) with both Teleatas and Navteq. 

For UK you used to have to buy the specific UK and Eire Disc (and not the UK disc that came in the full Europe set) and buy a TMC enabled version which was an extra £20 or so I recall, but having checked the two sites today I think you are right, currently there is no up to date UK disc available with TMC. 

In fact Teleatlas have now reduced their range to just three packages, Germany, Benelux and the full Europe 10 CD set. Navteq are offering a few more alternatives but none give TMC in UK.

Links are:

http://navigation.teleatlas.com/en/shop/bmw/vdo-dayton-regular 

http://www.navigation.com/is-bin/IN...in-Series---Non-CIQ_2007&ShowAllProducts=YES# 

PETER M


----------



## arthurgodsake (Nov 26, 2010)

So there seems to be a difference in the experience of forum members, some of whom seem to have working TMC and others who don't. I have a 2005 UK disc which is VW Phaeton branded and has both NAVTEQ and VDO mentioned on the back, The serial number appears to be MCGBIRNTVW0006. This certainly doesn't have TMC coding. I await any further comment with interest.
Happy Driving
Tim


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Hello Tim:

Please *take the time to read this entire post* ( Choosing the correct Navigation CD for RDS - TMC in the UK ) from page 1 through to the end (here), I think that once you have read all of the collected wisdom contained here, you will then understand what the differences are between the various CD products, and what you have to do to obtain TMC information in your Phaeton.

Michael


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

Tim,

Michael is right, several of us put time into working all this out and it may pay to work through the posting. 

All the CD based Phaeton run TMC discs just fine, I believe, but the actual TMC discs are not that common. Some years they were available some not. I believe that VW NEVER offered it on the Phaeton branded discs so you had to buy it on another brand CD and it was a question of finding them.

PETER M


----------



## Chris Milnes (Nov 4, 2008)

*TMC Enabled Discs*

FYI, I have TMC on my 2003 W12.

Although currently running newer TeleAtlas mapping (with TMC and purchased as part of a 10 disc Europe set), I also have a Phaeton Branded UK disc with TMC enabled. 

This was a replacement product - the standard Phaeton branded disc that came with the car did not have TMC. Part no. is 3D0 919 884E

I got the updated TeleAtlas mapping from Kolumbus24.com. They advertise on ebay.

Cheers Chris


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

Chris,

Thanks, I stand corrected on the VW discs, from what you say the original car supplied discs probably was never TMC enabled, but update/preplacements bought from VW dealers may have been. 

Also, from what you say, at one time the 10CD sets did include TMC for the UK, I never saw that so I think you were lucky. In any event, I can find no TMC in current UK 2010/11 discs, and have checked Kolumbus24 out of interest and the links are below. The only dubious one is the Teleatlas UK & Eire disc where Kolumbus24 do not mention TMC, but since Telatlas are specific on their own site that TMC is not provided on the 2010/11 UK disc I doubt Kolumbus have a TMC version. 

http://www.kolumbus24.com/default.aspx?TY=item&ST=1&IT=2205&CT=382

http://www.kolumbus24.com/default.aspx?TY=item&ST=1&IT=2264&CT=382 

http://www.kolumbus24.com/default.aspx?TY=item&ST=1&IT=2338&CT=385 

http://www.kolumbus24.com/default.aspx?TY=item&ST=1&IT=1429&CT=385 


I think that the TMC enabled UK discs will now gradually get more and more out of date, unless Teleatlas or Navteq make them again, however it might be interesting to hear from others which years UK discs did have TMC to see if there has been a trend.

PS. I have also just noted that Kolumbus24 only have 2009/10 as a UK specific Teleatlas disc, so if you want the 2010/11 UK Teleatlas disc you need to buy the Europe set. That matches the position on Teleatlas' own site where they no longer sell a UK specific disc:

http://navigation.teleatlas.com/en/shop/bmw/vdo-dayton-regular 

and: 

http://navigation.teleatlas.com/en/...-roads-of-europe-vdo-dayton-10-cd-pr7876.html 

If you download the product sheet the TMC coverage is specifically given.

PETER M


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

I am having a fresh look at TMC for current VDO Dayton discs for the UK. From the link below:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4640445-BENTLEY-UPDATED-SAT-NAV-CD-Thanks!! 

It appears that this may still be available and I will report on this.


PETER M


----------



## arthurgodsake (Nov 26, 2010)

*Sat Nav Discs (CD)*

Hello everyone 

I've started a new thread because I can't find the old one anywhere so if Mods know where it is, please amend. 
Anyway - there has been some correspondence over the past few years regarding problems some people have had finding Sat Nav CDs which give the traffic option in the UK. 
As I understand it, VW discs like my own do not have TMC coding written into them as VW did not subscribe to this (these discs are known as non-CIQ). 
I have now found a solution. 
Bentley discs are TMC coded, as long as they are genuine Bentley CD-Roms. I have tried a couple of the update discs available on the internet but they do not have the traffic coding. 
As a result of this exhausting research, I now find myself with a spare set of genuine Bentley discs from 2004 for every country in Europe EXCEPT the UK. So if anyone is interested in buying them, do let me know. There are seven discs including all western european countries plus Scandinavia. You get them in a smart leather case too!! 
I hope this post has been useful for people who don't have traffic coded discs. 
Tim


----------



## Passat2001_5lover (Dec 11, 2001)

Tim, 
Did you find updated CD's for your Phaeton? Or are you just selling out-dated navigation discs? 

For the NA Phaetons, BMW still supports CD-navigation, and lots of folks, including myself, have bought 2011 (or earlier) navigation CD's directly from BMW. 

If you have not found updated nav CD's, you might try finding them through BMW. I am totally clueless on how this works for ROW, specifically your home area, discs. But, BMW still supports a technology for their vehicles sold in the mid-1990's here, so odds are they still support them in Europe. 

There is quite a bit of discussion in the TOC about navigation and discs, if you have the time to read. Good luck with this. :wave: 

Tim Moore


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanks to Ed for his tip in this link:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5577437-Sat-nav-2012 

I have ordered the £20 2011/12 disc from Russell (AKA Rusty www.satnavupgrades.co.uk), and it came today.

It reads fine on the Phaeton. I have not checked it for how much more up to date it is compared with my 2009/10 disc. and will do so in due course and post accordingly. other comments are:

Navteq rather than Teleatlas data.
No TMC in the UK.
No 5 letter postcode search (as the Teleatlas had).

On Rusty's website he is also selling 2010/11 discs and it suggested (when I last looked) that these might have TMC, but he checked ths for me and they definitely do not TMC enabled for the UK.

Later in the above mentioned thread Oliver gives a link to a Bentley a SatNav disc at http://www.satnav-updates.com/index....f5d58cbc644edb, and if anyone gets that it would be interested to have some feedback, in particular on whether it is UK TMC enabled.

PETER M


----------



## arthurgodsake (Nov 26, 2010)

PeterMills said:


> Later in the above mentioned thread Oliver gives a link to a Bentley a SatNav disc at http://www.satnav-updates.com/index....f5d58cbc644edb, and if anyone gets that it would be interested to have some feedback, in particular on whether it is UK TMC enabled.
> 
> PETER M


I did, and it isn't.

Tim


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanks Tim, I guessed as much.

Whilst there seem, from what others have posted, to be a some fairly recent UK SatNav discs around with TMC, I have yet to find one myself.

I think that Navteq stopped TMC first around 2005/6 and Teleatlas stopped soon after around 2006/7.

Perhaps the actual TMC signals will be suspended soon, making this topic pointless.

It seems that the Bentley own brand SatNav carried on with TMC for longest, but their discs from a dealer are, apparently, prohibitive.

PETER M


----------



## edfitzie (Dec 30, 2011)

Peter 
its reads a bypass that was opened here late 2011
regards
ed


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

ED,

That's promising. Interestingly, Rusty's disc does not show the small lane I live on here, whilst my Teleatlas 2009/10 did. However the big point is new main roads, like the one you mention.

PETER M


----------



## Aristoteles (Sep 21, 2007)

arthurgodsake said:


> I did, and it isn't.
> 
> Tim


Tim, if it doesn't show TMC, does it at least show fixed roadside speed cameras; and are UK roads updated to time present?

Andrew


----------



## arthurgodsake (Nov 26, 2010)

It said it would but I did not notice them when I tried it out. However my phaeton is 2003 so its system may not be new enough to read that info.
Tim


----------



## adamkodish (Mar 5, 2006)

Aristoteles said:


> Tim, if it doesn't show TMC, does it at least show fixed roadside speed cameras; and are UK roads updated to time present?
> 
> Andrew


The older CD based sat-nav system doesn't support adding custom POIs (eg fixed cameras) but the later DVD based system should do. I can't verify this myself as I only have the CD system.

Take a look at http://pimp-my-nav.com/ and a BMW sat-nav forum.

Adam


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

I have also ordered one from Rusty. Ordered on Friday night around 2100 - came in the post today at 0945. There's service.

Not that familiar with sat nav... never used it much.. so I'm not best judge. But needed a new one as I was tootling up the M6 toll road ten days ago and surprised to be classed as "off road". I know it's 4WD... but it seemed like a good surface to me.

I'll post more of my experiences.. or more likely I'll be asking for more help!!

regards

M


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Photos (primarily on page 2 of this thread) re-hosted.

Michael


----------

